# what are Zed amps?



## tran.man48 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been reading up on amps and stuff here, and I hear this term thrown around a lot: "Zed made" or "zed amp" ...what exactly does this mean?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Zed Audio Corporation

I guess you maybe looking for more of a history
http://www.zedaudiocorp.com/About/history.html


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

The TL;DR version is they're amps made by Zed Audio Corp. They did contract work (I guess that's the correct word) for a bunch of companies. You'll see an amp with a certain heatsink, say Planet Audio or Autotek or Hifonics branded, but the board will say "Manufactured by Zed Audio" on it.

That makes a "Zed amp"


----------



## tran.man48 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I see... and I'm guessing they manufacture amps for other companies too?

EDIT: never mind, saw the second post. BTW the Leviathan looks soo sexy :laugh:


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep, aside from the Zed-branded ones like that Leviathan, there is no identifying mark on the outside of the amp...you just have to know which ones are and which ones aren't


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

RMAT, killer Zed history link! Thanks!

Robert


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

They come in all shapes and sizes. I just happen to have a few laying around.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I've only owned one Zed amp, a Hifonics Pluto Series VII. It was nothing special, in fact I think it used to send some low level DC down the speaker outputs.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zed in the middle.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

wasnt there a whole write up of what amps are zed.. i think there was a list of like 100 or so..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ryan s said:


> The TL;DR version is they're amps made by Zed Audio Corp. They did contract work (I guess that's the correct word) for a bunch of companies. You'll see an amp with a certain heatsink, say Planet Audio or Autotek or Hifonics branded, but the board will say* "Manufactured by Zed Audio"* on it.
> 
> That makes a "Zed amp"


Some of those places his logo was in place still used another company "AND LEFT THE LOGO ON THEIR BOARDS"


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Zed, PPI was another one that made good quality amps back in the day for other companies. There is even a PPI made pyramid amp, the board inside is the same as a sansui also made by them. Some of the crutchfields were too. They are not exactly the same as the PPI brand but very similar. They were all USA made back then and most are still working. I have a sansui that got quiet on a sub, I swapped it out. Later popped it open and the outputs were falling off the board, maybe half were loose. Amazing it didn't go poof. They laid on the board with solder maybe it broke down over 20 years or something. Soldered it up and it works fine. That is why some like old school amps the good ones are built like brick chithouses. I bought that 1500 sansui at a police auction in the 90s for $35. Great amp with goofy plugs you can't find and a crappy clamping system.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Zed amplifiers are the BEST on the planet, bar NONE! Zed also has a cult like following where if one says something bad about him or his products, the cult followers will come out of the woodworks to defend him and said products.   :laugh:


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> Zed amplifiers are the BEST on the planet, bar NONE! Zed also has a cult like following where if one says something bad about him or his products, the cult followers will come out of the woodworks to defend him and said products.   :laugh:



Well then, I guess they'll be coming after me.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

In Zed's defense, he had designed one of the most powerful amplifiers in 1983 or so. I think he still brags about it till this very day.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

What a douchebag for being proud of accomplishments. Don't know about you, but any plaques, trophies, or awards I get go straight in the trash. And I never speak of any commendations or recommendations I have received because I can't live in the past, yo.



We get it...you hate everything you're not using...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> In Zed's defense, he had designed one of the most powerful amplifiers in 1983 or so. I think he still brags about it till this very day.


He has designed some good amps, and I guess the Hifonics line was too for the most part, but my Pluto wasn't that great.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a Zed back in the day and didn't even know it! Bought a Vulcan in the late 80's. I think a series V or VI. Wish I had my Monolithic stuff now!

Have two now, those Rocks are nice!

Robert


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't understand the Zed fanbois ...when Zed started doing the Nakamichi amps they were no where near the quality as when Nak did their own.

>^..^<


----------

